# National Gallery of Art, Photo Exhibit



## GFreg (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi everybody.  I made a post about this in the D.C. meetup thread but I figured I would share with you all because the exhibit is going on for a while.  The National Gallery of Art has an exhibit that sounds pretty interesting that is going on until the middle of March.

National Gallery of Art - In the Darkroom: Photographic Processes

I am planning to go see it this upcoming weekend and will let you all know how it is but if you live nearby or are planning a trip to the D.C. area in the near future you may want to check it out.


----------



## rocdoc (Jan 11, 2010)

Second that! very interesting. Unfortunately the Robert Bergman portrait exhibit just ended - it was something to behold as well.


----------

